# goodun



## muzzyman (Jul 21, 2006)

pulled these off the camera this am


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 21, 2006)

That is a nice un.  What kind of camera?  Looks like he  knew he was being photographed from shot 1 to 4


----------



## billy336 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice lookin' deer. Hope you get to put your Muzzy thru him.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice buck. Looks as if he likes eating in the daytime also. Although the brow's are weak, the G4's will add some good inches on to his score. Depending on the mass I think that deer will score 128-133 P&Y! Good luck with him.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow.  That'll get you getting your gear ready early....


----------



## DSGB (Jul 21, 2006)

VERY nice! Good luck gettin' a shot at him!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice as always Muzzy!


----------



## gsubo (Jul 21, 2006)

I say he pushes 145".  He's definately a stud..with very little deductions. Good luck on getting him. And the best part about it..its during the daytime


----------



## quackwacker (Jul 21, 2006)

*What?*



			
				Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> Nice buck. Looks as if he likes eating in the daytime also. Although the brow's are weak, the G4's will add some good inches on to his score. Depending on the mass I think that deer will score 128-133 P&Y! Good luck with him.



That deer will score 145- 150 all day long!


----------



## 40fakind (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, nice pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for making me jealous.  
He's huge...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 21, 2006)

quackwacker said:
			
		

> That deer will score 145- 150 all day long!


_______________________________________
Let me say first to Muzzyman, that is a heck of a deer. I'm not taking anything from it what so ever. He is a very good looking buck no doubt. I hope you get him. 
____________________
Quackwacker,
    I agree that I may have underscored him a little. I always take a few points off when measuring a buck in velvet b/c they do loose some of the size, but I will take a bet "all day long!" that he won't go 145-150 dried and out of velvet.
_________________________________________________
Right beam: 18"                                   Left beam:    18"
Mass ms. 1:  4  3/8th                           Mass ms. 1:   4  3/8th
                 2:   3 4/8th                                            2:    3  4/8th
                 3:   3                                                       3:    3
                 4:   3                                                       4:    3
              G1:   2  4/8th                                         G1:    2  4/8th
              G2:   9  4/8th                                         G2:    9  4/8th
              G3:  10  4/8th                                        G3:   11  0/8th
              G4:   5  0/8th                                          G4:    6  0/8th
Spread: 18  0/8th
Total Gross: 138 2/8th
Deductions:  1  4/8th
Net: 136  6/8ths
____________________
That's my score on the buck.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 21, 2006)

GREAT stomach too


----------



## leo (Jul 22, 2006)

*Awesome deer muzzyman*

and a day time one too 

Good hunting


----------



## muzzyman (Jul 23, 2006)

haven 
  I agree with u he is right around the 140 mark those short brow tines r going to hurt him


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 23, 2006)

muzzyman said:
			
		

> haven
> I agree with u he is right around the 140 mark those short brow tines r going to hurt him


_____________________________________
He is still a good buck! Keep us posted on his future. Thanks for sharing bud!


----------



## bucky (Jul 23, 2006)

thats a nice deer but it looks like a fence to the right of the feeder,may not be but I was just wondering.


----------



## LUGNUT (Jul 23, 2006)

great shots !!! I'm ready for the season now.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 23, 2006)

quackwacker said:
			
		

> That deer will score 145- 150 all day long!


And twice on Sunday!   What a hoss, Muzzyman!


----------



## miller (Jul 24, 2006)

He's a stud!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jul 24, 2006)

That's a great buck! Good luck with him and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jul 24, 2006)

Fence, oh yeahhh, is it?


----------



## bucky (Jul 24, 2006)

*fence*



			
				Phat Mitch said:
			
		

> Fence, oh yeahhh, is it?


we are still wanting to know.Is there a fence there.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jul 24, 2006)

That Buck Looks Poor, He Might Have Aids Or Something Muzzyman . Lucky For You I Just Happen To Operate A Company That Removes Those Pesky, Overweight, Large Bucks Before They Spread It Around..........call Me  LOL. GREAT PIC'S MAN, THATS A FINE BUCK. YOU CAN RUN A TAPE ON HIM WHEN HES DOWN BROTHER.  COYOTE X


----------



## Browning382 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> GREAT stomach too



I was thinking the same thing....he still much larger than anythi  ng I have ever killed


----------



## muzzyman (Jul 26, 2006)

I dont see any fence he is 100% free roaming I'll post some more this evening


----------



## Monster Buck1 (Jul 28, 2006)

He is at least 140!


----------



## jman9977 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## Dehunt (Aug 3, 2006)

*Property*

Theres no fence around that property.I drive by it all the time.Theres plenty of big bucks on that place,but they are doing everything right.Lots of hard work pays off. 
           Great Deer.......


----------

